# HS Propaganda-Dove Hunting



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/dove_shoot/

What a load of BS. I love how they say "there isn't enough meat on them to provide sustenance." I don't know about you guys, but a limit of dove breasts wrapped in bacon and grilled up is some good enough sustenance for me! Yet another reason I will never support the Humane Society, even for pet adoption.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats just silly!

I have never heard that they nest during hunting season.... seems like BS to me. There is no way the DWR would allow us to hunt during the nesting season


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've personally never seen the point in hunting doves. With that said, I can't conceive of any bird nesting days before their migration..........


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah- though they do have a little deal from Iowa on that site- they don't say where they are mating- maybe it's Argentina . There is a girl at work that deals with the humane society as I think it should be- she buys 1 bag of dog food each month and gives it to the site in Logan. I wouldn't give them a penny in any other way.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto to what Chaser said, however I enjoy my dove breasts with a sliver of jalapeno pepper wrapped in bacon and done on the grill. Yumm...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mourning Doves can have up to 6 broods a year in the USA. See Wiki or most any bird book. They had 2 to 3 broods in Iowa where I worked and/or hunted...usually 2. The flegdlings were off and running by September 1st. As far as I have observed in Southwest Wyoming they nest once each summer.

There's an estimated 475 million Mourning Doves in the Western Hemisphere, far short of the 3 billion Passenger Pigeons that were hunted to extinction. 

I am glad they are regulated and I am glad someone cares.


----------



## reaper (Nov 18, 2010)

Dont confuse these idiots with our local humane society. The HSOUS has two agendas, anti-hunting and anti-gun, they could give a rats ass about Fido and Sylvester sitting in a kennel.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with you on regulation Goob. Its a good thing when it comes to maintaining sustainable populations. But I think that's part of the propaganda that these morons are trying to spread: lies that hunters are aiming for extinction of the species they hunt. They paint with a wide brush, and speak as if all hunters are out to destroy all life. While some hunters are idiots this way, I believe most of us are concerned with making sure healthy numbers of animals persist. If they don't, we'll have nothing left to hunt if we did that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I'm with you on regulation Goob. Its a good thing when it comes to maintaining sustainable populations. But I think that's part of the propaganda that these morons are trying to spread: lies that hunters are aiming for extinction of the species they hunt. They paint with a wide brush, and speak as if all hunters are out to destroy all life. While some hunters are idiots this way, I believe most of us are concerned with making sure healthy numbers of animals persist. If they don't, we'll have nothing left to hunt if we did that.


Yeah, yeah. It would be safe to say that the HSOUS organization is anti-hunting. But it would also be safe to say that some of the info they have in the article about doves is true, based on fact. And, with the exception of the "accidently shooting falcons and hawks" thing, I share some of the same observations about dove hunting they brought out in the rest of the brief that you linked to.

I am not a big fan of the HSOUS, but I wouldn't call them morons. They are 11 million well-organized Americans with money and political clout. (Compare that to the NRA with 4.5 million members) Ya know, things happen pretty fast on a dove hunt, especially opening weekend and often times dove hunts are close to a road where non-hunters can witness our hunting ethics, or lack thereof. We can do a better job following the rules and reducing those out-of-range shots that result in wounded birds. We could improve our marksmanship skills; practice on some clay pigeons before the hunt.

Propaganda? yes

Lies? I beg to differ

Uh...I like my doves cooked in the oven, not on the grill.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They selectively choose to show certain things, withhold information, and tell half-truths. How is that not a lie? Lies are dishonesty. I don't think any of us can deny that there was quite a bit of dishonesty found in that video.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What? Are we watching the same video?


I'm watching the one where my nephews are jerking the heads off the wounded doves.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It'll be fine, just be thankful the HSOUS hasn't taken videos out in the Salt Lake marshes on opening day of the duck hunt....or opening day of rifle antelope in Evingston. 

Or filming Al Hansen on a P-dog hunt. *(())*


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> It'll be fine, just be thankful the HSOUS hasn't taken videos out in the Salt Lake marshes on opening day of the duck hunt....


 -_O- oh hell could you imagine what a mess that could turn into if one of them tree humpers witnessed and videoed that yearly epic event for the rest of the bunny lovin community to see? ...that would be a real eye opener to alot of people o-|| :mrgreen:

do you believe hunters kill more doves each year then they do waterfowl? i find that hard to believe. seems like theres way more duck hunters then dove hunters.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be fine, just be thankful the HSOUS hasn't taken videos out in the Salt Lake marshes on opening day of the duck hunt....
> ...


Uh....that was probably a poor analogy. These people aren't dumb. They know who built and pays to maintain the refuges - waterfowl hunters, so I think they stay away. Even most of my bird-watching friends have stopped giving me a hard time about duck hunting. (After I repeatedly asked them how much $ they have contributed to this refuge or any refuge)

I don't think you can compare dove hunting with duck hunting. Dove hunting is a short season, about an hour long. Just grab a couple friends and your one-armed blind sister and go out in a hay field the first of September. Make sure somebody has a license...no, no, not a driver's license, a hunting license. Shoot a hundred or so doves. Pick up about 50 of the doves and all the empty shells. Now duck hunting is a sport, a competitive sport. It's all about numbers. Your bag can be mergansers, coots, who cares, as long as you get yer limit and have some freezer space. Oh, be sure to pick up yer empties. The one thing dove hunters have in common with duck hunters out here: Ya jerk their breasts off, wrap them in bacon and burn them on the BBQ grill...eat the bacon and give the breast meat to your one-armed blind sister.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

So I wonder if they are going to defend Eurasian collared doves which _are _over populating the US and taking over and/or replacing mourning doves in suburban and agricultural areas and which _are_ agricultural pests and which _are not_ regulated? Doves are doves, aren't they?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> So I wonder if they are going to defend Eurasian collared doves which _are _over populating the US and taking over and/or replacing mourning doves in suburban and agricultural areas and which _are_ agricultural pests and which _are not_ regulated? Doves are doves, aren't they?


I'm sure they are (will) defending the ECD. ECDs are a bad thing. I wish we could shoot them with BB or pellet guns within the city limits. I wanted to trap some ECD but Mrs Goob said "no".


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those ECDs are so frustrating. I only see them in city limits. It's so rare for me to see them where it's legal to shoot them. 

But you can't poison them either. You might poison the wrong bird, or a cat eats the carcass.... It's looking like they are here to stay


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know about Evingston or any other city, but I asked and got permission to shot them with a pellet gun in Enoch, Utah. However, the **** things are not that easy to get close enough to to hit with a pellet gun. They're supposed to be ground feeders, but we have too many cats around here for them to stay on the ground close enough and long enough to get a bead on. And I don't want to shot them if they're perched on a power pole or line 'cause it's too risky. In other words, I haven't gotten one yet. But I'll keep trying. All I can say is, they better taste good when I finally connect!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Those ECDs are so frustrating. I only see them in city limits. It's so rare for me to see them where it's legal to shoot them.
> 
> But you can't poison them either. You might poison the wrong bird, or a cat eats the carcass.... It's looking like they are here to stay


I'm starting to see the Euraisions roosting like pigeons, in sheds and hay barns, it's only a matter of time untill they take over even more so then they already are, can't wait for some kick a$$ euraision shoots!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

The Dove hunt is the historic "Kick off" to the hunting season. Even if I dont shoot one it's still a chance to blow the dust and cobwebs outa the ole scatter gun.

Maybe I should invite some HSOUS folks out for the annual Kitten shoot kick off party the night before the dove hunt :shock:  

Nothin cooks up better then a mess of stir fried kitten..... it's purrrrfect :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I always cringe when I watch the lion, or even worse, the hyenas or wild dogs take down and rip to pieces the cute little baby antelopes. I don't feel the same when their meal is an adult, uglier than hell wildebeest. Not sure how this adds to the topic, but it must have some relevance somewhere.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I always cringe when I watch the lion, or even worse, the hyenas or wild dogs take down and rip to pieces the cute little baby antelopes. I don't feel the same when their meal is an adult, uglier than hell wildebeest. Not sure how this adds to the topic, but it must have some relevance somewhere.


The only relevance I see is, you use the words "cute little baby" to invoke an emotional response which is what the HSUS has to do to stay in business, 'cause the real world and the facts won't do it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

guner said:


> The Dove hunt is the historic "Kick off" to the hunting season. Even if I dont shoot one it's still a chance to blow the dust and cobwebs outa the ole scatter gun.
> 
> Maybe I should invite some HSOUS folks out for the annual Kitten shoot kick off party the night before the dove hunt :shock:
> 
> Nothin cooks up better then a mess of stir fried kitten..... it's purrrrfect :lol:


Any recipes?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I always cringe when I watch the lion, or even worse, the hyenas or wild dogs take down and rip to pieces the cute little baby antelopes. I don't feel the same when their meal is an adult, uglier than hell wildebeest. Not sure how this adds to the topic, but it must have some relevance somewhere.


"relevance"









Hey, it killed me when Ozzie Osborne bit the head off a dove on stage...I heard he didn't eat it!

Do you need a license...no, no not a marriage license, a hunting license, to bite the head off of doves?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, it killed me when Ozzie Osborne bit the head off a dove on stage...I heard he didn't eat it!
> 
> Do you need a license...no, no not a marriage license, a hunting license, to bite the head off of doves?


I suspect he didn't/doesn't have either one of those licenses. And if he didn't eat the head, did someone steal it? Or did he donate it with the proper paperwork? Surely someone took it home! I also wonder what is the dollar value of a mounted Ozzie-bitten dove head? And what about the body? If that wasn't eaten, would that be considered wasting wildlife? These are important wildlife questions that should be looked into. After all, he gives sportsmen a bad name!!! o-||


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought Ozzie bit the head off of a bat on stage(routine part of his show using rubber bats)...after he was tricked by a person in the audience that threw a real bat on stage...the dove thing was not done in public but in the office of the big shots of the record company and was not planned but was the actions of a drunken, out of control rockstar. Now that you know that, does it really seem so bad...I mean, it was a bat, they ain't nearly as cute as a dove...and...no license required.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I thought Ozzie bit the head off of a bat on stage(routine part of his show using rubber bats)...after he was tricked by a person in the audience that threw a real bat on stage...the dove thing was not done in public but in the office of the big shots of the record company and was not planned but was the actions of a drunken, out of control rockstar. Now that you know that, does it really seem so bad...I mean, it was a bat, they ain't nearly as cute as a dove...and...no license required.


BP, never let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I thought Ozzie bit the head off of a bat on stage(routine part of his show using rubber bats)...after he was tricked by a person in the audience that threw a real bat on stage...the dove thing was not done in public but in the office of the big shots of the record company and was not planned but was the actions of a drunken, out of control rockstar. Now that you know that, does it really seem so bad...I mean, it was a bat, they ain't nearly as cute as a dove...and...no license required.


If that's the case, it's even more illegal 'cause bats are a mammal that is completely protected, at least in Utah. Cedar High staff was warned by the DWR for _allegedly_ killing the bats (with tennis rackets) that were flying down the hallways and in the auditorium.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, now that we have completely jacked this posting, perhaps it's time to move on, frankly, never did care much for Ozzie anyway...hey Goob...remember the "wood" post...how about another...maybe "bat", or???, but you be the judge, your "wood" post went on forever and gave much needed comic relief.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Well, now that we have completely jacked this posting, perhaps it's time to move on, frankly, never did care much for Ozzie anyway...hey Goob...remember the "wood" post...how about another...maybe "bat", or???, but you be the judge, your "wood" post went on forever and gave much needed comic relief.


Yeah, yeah, start one up BP. Bat would be fun. I was thinking "water" for my next one.

My final comment on the anti-dove hunting thing: we as sportsmen, including myself, should conduct ourselves in the field in such a manner that we minimize the amount of "ammunition" we give to the anti-hunting crowd.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My final comment on the anti-dove hunting thing: we as sportsmen, including myself, should conduct ourselves in the field in such a manner that we minimize the amount of "ammunition" we give to the anti-hunting crowd.


In summation, as Dave would say...Yuuup!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

In my younger days I volunteered at a HSUS shelter taking care of dogs, cleaning kennels, etc. I did this for a few months until I could just not take it anymore. I saw the truth about this very misleading organization. I had hoped to help these poor dogs who had come to be imprisioned on death row in the HSUS facility. Their previous owners were told that they would be adopted or fostered out and that the chance of being euthanized was slim to none. NOT TRUE. There was a nice yellow lab who's owner had medical problems and brought it in. I had an aqaintance that wanted just such a dog and would be in to adopt it in 2 days. The dog spent a total of 3 days in the shelter, he was in perfect health, well trained and cared for, already neuterd, only 4 years old; no reason whatsoever to be considered for destruction. Until I opened my mouth about a friend that was coming in to adopt this dog, and use it possibly for a hunting dog. This dog went immediatly to the top of the kill list and was dead before my friend could rescue it. 3 days!!! It goes against their own policy, but they really don't care about animals. They only care about their real agendas. I am still fuming MAD about it . This was 19 years ago. 

HSUS is at war with the hunting and outdoor lifestyle. If you are a vegan liberal socialist that hates God, men, and hunting then you would fit in well with the HSUS. I have a strong contempt for that organization. Everything they say is BULLSH*T. Can't wait to go shoot a limit of doves, and eat them too.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> In my younger days I volunteered at a HSUS shelter taking care of dogs, cleaning kennels, etc. I did this for a few months until I could just not take it anymore. I saw the truth about this very misleading organization. I had hoped to help these poor dogs who had come to be imprisioned on death row in the HSUS facility. Their previous owners were told that they would be adopted or fostered out and that the chance of being euthanized was slim to none. NOT TRUE. There was a nice yellow lab who's owner had medical problems and brought it in. I had an aqaintance that wanted just such a dog and would be in to adopt it in 2 days. The dog spent a total of 3 days in the shelter, he was in perfect health, well trained and cared for, already neuterd, only 4 years old; no reason whatsoever to be considered for destruction. Until I opened my mouth about a friend that was coming in to adopt this dog, and use it possibly for a hunting dog. This dog went immediatly to the top of the kill list and was dead before my friend could rescue it. 3 days!!! It goes against their own policy, but they really don't care about animals. They only care about their real agendas. I am still fuming MAD about it . This was 19 years ago.
> 
> HSUS is at war with the hunting and outdoor lifestyle. If you are a vegan liberal socialist that hates God, men, and hunting then you would fit in well with the HSUS. I have a strong contempt for that organization. Everything they say is BULLSH*T. Can't wait to go shoot a limit of doves, and eat them too.


Amen, brother.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

They should make you pass a clay pigeon test before hunting doves.


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

I for one can't wait to hunt some tasty lil birds


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I finally shot a Eurasian Collared dove (in the head at 27 yards with a pellet gun, lucky shot) in the back yard. I've never eaten dove before, so I removed the breast meat, put in in foil with some seasoning and butter, and then grilled it on the BBQ, and it tasted great. However, I found it to be rather tough which I didn't expect. Is that normal? In any case, I'll probably never be a big dove hunting fan, but that doesn't mean USHS has found a friend!! Doves are just one of the animals they'd love to put an end to hunting.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Well, I finally shot a Eurasian Collared dove (in the head at 27 yards with a pellet gun, lucky shot) in the back yard. I've never eaten dove before, so I removed the breast meat, put in in foil with some seasoning and butter, and then grilled it on the BBQ, and it tasted great. However, I found it to be rather tough which I didn't expect. Is that normal? In any case, I'll probably never be a big dove hunting fan, but that doesn't mean USHS has found a friend!! Doves are just one of the animals they'd love to put an end to hunting.


Grilling any game bird seems to toughen the meat, unless its wrapped in bacon first. Something about the pork fat catching the flames instead of the game meat keeps it more tender.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

There is at least as much meat on a dove as on the average stocked trout...

As for the nesting season business...
In Southern States, Mourning Doves have been documented to nest in every month of the year ... If enough food is available (and unfrozen water), they will nest. Still nesting in Utah in Sept? Its Possible. 

Hunting Seasons for doves are set by U.S. Fish & Wildlife, not left to individual states as doves are migratory...

When I used to live in the South, the dove hunt is a big deal and almost everyone limits out...
Favorite way to cook: Simmer in cream of mushroom soup (Lid on to steam and retain moisture)... So good it'll make you want to slap your granny...


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Chaser said:


> http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/dove_shoot/
> 
> What a load of BS. I love how they say "there isn't enough meat on them to provide sustenance." I don't know about you guys, but a limit of dove breasts wrapped in bacon and grilled up is some good enough sustenance for me! Yet another reason I will never support the Humane Society, even for pet adoption.


could not have said it any better myself. humane society is a load of BS. i would never support their tree hugging liberal twisted minds.


----------

